# Buckskins.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lets see pix of your buckskin horses. I will even accept duns with the dark points. I love them, they are beautiful.

I have had the honor to have experiences with only 2 buckskins in my life. 
The first was the QH that I grew up on. Buck was a 16hh roping horse. I rode him until I was about 10 years old. He was the best horse in the world and would literally not spook at anything.


















And the other that I am around is Dad's horse Pokey. I think he is 5 this year.

















I want to see pictures of everyone elses buckskins.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Buck is so handsome, Do you know how old he was when you started riding him? Pokey is also quite a stunner, I love his colorings.

Now, this isn't exactly my horse but she was born up at the stables I ride at and I take care of her on my work days. This is Stitches in Gold (a.k.a. Reina).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, Reina is gorgeous. I think that Buck was about 13 when I started riding him by myself ( I was about 3) but my brother rode him for several years before that.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

ohh i love buckskins too. They're gorgeous. Rissa that horse is beautiful.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Misty a grade pony


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Misty a few days after she foaled, the wind was horrible that day and her eyes were really bothering her with all the dust in the air...she looks rough!

Ughhh it wanted to double post ^^^ Sorry!


----------



## Kis Vihar (Jun 29, 2009)

My little Daisy is a Buckskin Welsh Section A.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

The first four photos are of my horse, Gracie. Gracie is a 4 year old AQHA mare. You can see how she has changed color from last summer to this summer. 

The last three photos are of my firend's filly, Echo. Echo is a grade poney cross and about 1 1/2 years old when the pictures were taken around Jan. of this year.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Here's my baby horse.

He's a buckskin according to IBHA and dun according to AQHA. He's got some stripes on his front legs. Underneath his blue SMBs are dark brown legs. He doesn't have black points, amazingly, just dark brown. He's got dark brown tips on his ears and a medium-brown colored dorsal stripe.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

PaintedHooves said:


> Buck is so handsome, Do you know how old he was when you started riding him? Pokey is also quite a stunner, I love his colorings.
> 
> Now, this isn't exactly my horse but she was born up at the stables I ride at and I take care of her on my work days. This is Stitches in Gold (a.k.a. Reina).


talk about looong legs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww what a great thread!  Here's Sandie, my 14.1hh APHA pony who is buckskin.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Buckskin ties with chestnut with chrome as my favorite  I only have one, she's Ee Aa Crn Zn, silver buckskin dun, but she's very dark most times of the year


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

CheyAut said:


>


Best winter coat photo I have ever seen.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you  Too bad her legs are all muddy lol (accurate color, just... nasty ground! VERY wet that year!)


----------

